# سؤال : ماذا يحدث عند فصل البطاريه بعد دوران المحرك هل يتوقف المحرك أم لا ؟؟



## engineering_85 (31 مارس 2012)

سؤال : ماذا يحدث عند فصل البطاريه بعد دوران المحرك هل يتوقف المحرك أم لا ؟؟


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (31 مارس 2012)

طبعآ اخي الكريم سيبقى المحرك يدور وذلك في حالة اذا كانت المولدة *[FONT=&quot]Alternator[/FONT]* شغالة


----------



## engineering_85 (1 أبريل 2012)

*شكرا على ردك اخي طارق و لكن هل هذا في جميع العربيات أم نوع محدد لانه قيل لي ان البطاريه و المولد يتم توصيلهم على التوالي عتد فصل احدهما يفصل المحرك ارجو توضيح هذه النقطه من فضلك *


----------



## génei (2 أبريل 2012)

شكرا احي


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (4 أبريل 2012)

تقوم البطارية بامداد بادئ الحركة بالتيار لبدأ حركة المحرك ، وبمجرد دوران المحرك بالسرعة الصحيحة يدور المولد ويقوم بالامداد الكهربي للأحمال المختلفة ويقوم بشحن البطارية ، وذلك في جميع السيارات .


----------



## علي الحدي (4 أبريل 2012)

لا ينطفى المحرك إلى إذا كان المولد لايعمل فإنه ينطفى ولكن تحذير بعض السيارات الحديثة كمبيوتر إذا فصلت البطارية سوف تفقد البرمجة


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (5 أبريل 2012)

اخي الكريم اعتقد اجابة الزملاء عاطف وعلي تفي بالغرض 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## engineering_85 (6 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على ردكم الكريم ولكن ماذا يحدث عند فصل الكهرباء عن الecu 
اثناء دوران المحرك ؟؟ هل يتوقف و يمنع ضخ الوقود وبالتالي يقف ام المحرك ام ماذا ؟؟

شكراً على مروروكم الكريم


----------



## الهندس العراقي (6 يناير 2013)

شكرا لمعلوماتكم


----------



## مشتاق معين محمد (22 يناير 2013)

engineering_85 قال:


> سؤال : ماذا يحدث عند فصل البطاريه بعد دوران المحرك هل يتوقف المحرك أم لا ؟؟


 لايحدث شي لان لان السيارة تاخذ كهربائها من الداينمو والبطارية تكون مربوطة لغرض شحنها (فائدة البطارية فقط عند التشغيل)وشكرا


----------



## amin_shw (16 مارس 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً اخى العزيز


----------



## eng haytham (18 مارس 2013)

هذا يعتمد على تصميم دائرة كهرباء السيارة ....حيث ان هذا يختلف من سيارة لاخرى .... فبعض الدوائر اذا تم فيها فصل البطارية بعد تشغيل السيارة لا يتوقف المحرك عن العمل ولاكن تكمن المشكلة فى كيفية التعامل مع الشحنة القادمة من الدينمو والتى قد تسبب مشكلة كبيرة ان لم يتدارك الامر ..... وفى بعض السيارات اذا قمت بغلق مفتاح الكونتاكت والسيارة تعمل لا يؤثر ذلك على عملية تشغيل المحرك ويستمر فى الدوران وتكمن المشكلة هنا ايضا فى الشحنة الكهربية المتولدة من الدينمو وهذا يلاحظ فى بعض السيارات التى تعمل وفقة انظمة euro 2 او الانظمة المعدلة بصمام EGR ولاكن مع السيارات الحديثة euro 3/4/5 لا ينصح ابدا بفصل البطاريات اثناء دوران السيارة لان ذلك سيؤثر بشدة على لوحة الكنترول ECU وان حدث فيستمر المحرك فى الدوران لانة يستمد الكهرباء من الدينامو


----------



## 0osalaho0 (9 يناير 2014)

لو المحرك ديزل مش هتحتاج بطارية .. لو بنزين المولد هو الي بيغذي المحرك والبطارية فيدتها في بدء الحركة


----------



## فقيه العرب (17 يناير 2014)

لا ينطفيء اذا كان الدينمو شغال صح --- بهذه الطريقه تستطيع فحص الدينمو شغال او لا ان طفت السياره عليك اصلاح الدينمو


----------



## commander 15 (26 يناير 2014)

عاطف مخلوف قال:


> تقوم البطارية بامداد بادئ الحركة بالتيار لبدأ حركة المحرك ، وبمجرد دوران المحرك بالسرعة الصحيحة يدور المولد ويقوم بالامداد الكهربي للأحمال المختلفة ويقوم بشحن البطارية ، وذلك في جميع السيارات .


مع التحية والتقدير للجميع


----------



## mouhssin-1990 (26 يناير 2014)

*نعم أخي كلامك مضبوط ما ان تقوم باءزالة البطارية يدور المحرك حوالي 4 ثواني فا يبدء بالتوقف ويكون صوت توقفه مثل نفاد الوقود*


----------



## فقيه العرب (29 يناير 2014)

لا اذا كان الدينمو سليم لانه السياره سوف تتغذى من الدينمو


----------



## shrief_g (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا للمعلومه


----------



## إبراهيم2012 (12 فبراير 2014)

لن يتوقف لانه بعد تشغل المحرك يصبح الاعتماد علي الدينموا وليس علي المحرك يا اخي


----------



## cateng1 (12 فبراير 2014)

لن تتوقف السيارة عند فصل البطارية في حالة عمل الدينامو بشكل جيد . أما عن توصيل البطارية مع الدينمو على التوالي فهذا غير موجود على حد علمي لأنه غير منطقي فكيف سيتم شحن البطارية و هلى على التوالي مع الدينامو ؟ 
أما فصل power عن الــ ECU فسيسبب توقف المحرك نتيجة فصل الـ power عن الـ injectors و هذا طبيعي حيث سيعجز الـ ECU عن معرفة وضعية المحرك و المترتب عليها ترتيب الحقن الــ firing order .
و الله أعلم


----------



## بكري السودان (9 يونيو 2014)

كيف المولد هو الكهرباء الرئيسيه نعم نعرف ذلك لكن كيف تتم التوصيله التجعل هذا النمط يحدث


----------



## waelazzaz (7 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

